# Sticky  Doing Gig Work and It's Affect on Social Security Benefits. Something to keep in mind for Tax Time!



## Seamus

The following article was posted by UP Member @Mad_Jack_Flint and is directly issued by the SSA so it is the definitive source of information.

Those getting SSA Benefits and doing Gig Work will want to carefully review this information before preparing their taxes.






Benefits Planner: Retirement | Receiving Benefits While Working | SSA


You can receive Social Security retirement or survivors benefits and work at the same time. However, if you are younger than full retirement age and earn more than certain amounts, your benefits will be reduced.




www.ssa.gov


----------

